# Kobie-Gone six months today.



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I looked at the calendar this morning and the first thing I thought was Wow, its been six months since Kobie left for the bridge. I have that little conversation with myself on the 2nd of each month he's been gone. 

Having Ninja has really helped take some of the heaviness off my grief, but I shed a few tears this morning for my Kobie. My precious orange kitty. He was a very special kitty indeed. 

I hope you are happy where you are my love.

And just because I want to watch it again,

Kobies tribute video


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweet Kobie, I love that video! atback


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kobie certainly enjoyed his tunnel. That was a lovely video...thanks for sharing. atback


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Such a sweet cat


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a darling kitty. Thanks for sharing the video. I'm very sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm also grieving for my Pumpkin Patch who passed away in March this year. Our furbabies mean so much to us and they lived a better life because of us. They will live in our hearts forever!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww....I can tell Kobie was such a special and very loved kitty. atback


----------

